# my 1st engine build, a PM Research 3B, on a Unimat db-200



## Nickademusss (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I took the plunge and traded some castings to my dad for his Unimat, and this is my first engine build. 

Today I set it up as a mill and cut the flat on the engine base for the cylinder head. It took almost an hour as I could not cut allot at a time, but thats ok 

I also squared one side of the cylinder in preparation for turning and boring it. 
I would like to post the whole build here and perhaps get a few tips if anyone has used the unimat.


----------



## portlandron (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like a good start.

Don't worry about the amount of time it took.

It's not about how fast we can machine a part it's about spending time doing something we enjoy.


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Keep at it and before you know it you will have a good running engine.


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 23, 2012)

my dad gave me a unimat for christmas one year and to be honest i thought what can i do with this LITTLE machine??

well i soon found out it is a very handy machine for drilling very small holes (set up as a lath or a mill/drill press) and over the years it has served me well.

if you want some very good and useful info on these lathes you might want to ask mr marv klots as i think he is the resident expert on these machines.

like most machines if you think things through and are not in a hurry they will perform very well.

keep us posted on your engine build, i for one look forward to you next posting. th_wwp th_wwp

chuck


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 24, 2012)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> my dad gave me a unimat for christmas one year and to be honest i thought what can i do with this LITTLE machine??
> 
> well i soon found out it is a very handy machine for drilling very small holes (set up as a lath or a mill/drill press) and over the years it has served me well.
> 
> ...



It will be a slow process for me, but I will post pictures of everything.
I have most of next week off, so I hope to get a good start on it.

Next to finish the base, I gotta find a way to clamp it to drill the crank shaft holes and head bolt holes.....


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 24, 2012)

I will follow your build with interest. I still have many things to learn.

Vince


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice start Nick. PMR has some nice kits and good castings to work with. Will look forward to your progress on this one.

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 24, 2012)

Got started on the flywheel, I am going to have to do the parts I have tools for first, so I may bounce around a bit. 

I started by center drilling the flywheel, drilling it all the way threw with a small than target sized bit, then using the target bit. I was going to mount the flywheel on the crank shaft then turn it, but since its held on by a tiny little grub screw I thought this would be a bad idea. So I found a bolt that just fit in it and used that as an arbor.


The unimat cut the bronze with ease, again slowly, but evenly and chatter free after I found a loose bolt on the tool rest mount...

The flywheel was also polished a little with 600 grit paper, later it will get the buffing wheel treatment.

I was going to start on the cylinder head and base today, but I need a larger clamping surface and a stubby 1/2" drill bit... my milling bed has yet to arrive and i need a trip to the store for the bits and taps.


----------



## crab (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,you might want to get or make one of these milling tables.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIMAT-LATH...77541?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item3f11bf1ea5

It will be handy for mounting the larger parts for milling.A small angle block will come in handy to.I made a table for mine out of 3/8 plate with a bunch of 1/4" holes drilled and taped in it.
Bill L.


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 24, 2012)

crab  said:
			
		

> Hi,you might want to get or make one of these milling tables.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIMAT-LATH...77541?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item3f11bf1ea5
> 
> It will be handy for mounting the larger parts for milling.A small angle block will come in handy to.I made a table for mine out of 3/8 plate with a bunch of 1/4" holes drilled and taped in it.
> Bill L.



Thats just like the one I have on order


----------



## crab (Mar 24, 2012)

I took a spare base I had and cut the socket end off and mounted it behind the lathe.It gives you much more X travel.I have one I can send you if you want it for free.
Bill L.


----------



## crab (Mar 24, 2012)

Zac you can get parts here---
http://www.tomstoolstore.com/servlet/StoreFront
 Bill L.


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 24, 2012)

crab  said:
			
		

> Zac you can get parts here---
> http://www.tomstoolstore.com/servlet/StoreFront
> Bill L.



THANKS!


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 24, 2012)

Had a few more pics to add, I drilled for the crankshaft... very slow cutting...


----------



## steamer (Mar 24, 2012)

That's coming along very nicely Nick!

Dave


----------



## crab (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Zac.Have a look at this build of a PMR-7 on Dean Willams( A member of this forum ) web site.It's the same as yours only it's a 2 cylinder.
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/jobs/pmr7/pmr7.html

A lot of the machining steps are the same.His home page for a lot more---
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html

Bill L.


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 26, 2012)

crab  said:
			
		

> Hi Zac.Have a look at this build of a PMR-7 on Dean Willams( A member of this forum ) web site.It's the same as yours only it's a 2 cylinder.
> http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/jobs/pmr7/pmr7.html
> 
> A lot of the machining steps are the same.His home page for a lot more---
> ...



thanks !


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 29, 2012)

little work done on the crank, I have been out of town for a few days so no work done until today....










I was going to turn the cylinder ends, but when I tried to reverse my chuck keys, one of them is broken (missing one of the inner guide teeth) so now I search for a new chuck...


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 29, 2012)

Good progress Nick, don't worry about how fast its going. Based on the pictures both the flywheel and through hole for the crankshaft look good...before long you have a nice runner!!

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (Mar 29, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Good progress Nick, don't worry about how fast its going. Based on the pictures both the flywheel and through hole for the crankshaft look good...before long you have a nice runner!!
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill!

Do you or anyone else know a good source for 1/4" shank boring bars?


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 30, 2012)

Nick,

Not sure where you are located but I did a quick search on www.mscdirect.com and searched for1/4" boring bar and they do have some. They are relatively short but may suit your purpose.


Edit: I didn't check the price before....looks to be around $30 or so...how bad do you want one?? :big:

Could probably make one instead out of 1/4" drill rod

Bill


----------



## Swede (Mar 30, 2012)

You can grind a nice boring bar on the cheap by cannibalizing a 1/4" HSS drill, or as Bill mentioned, make one from drill rod.

Looks really nice so far, well done!


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Got the head bored today, as well as the valve guide, and steam channels...


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 5, 2012)

I enjoy seeing your progress Nick...its looking good and you will have it running in no time.

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 5, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> I enjoy seeing your progress Nick...its looking good and you will have it running in no time.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill, I am enjoying the work.

And I done a little more today:


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm enjoying this build. I built one of these 12 years ago out of their aluminum kit. Ever since then I have wished I had paid the extra money for the bronze kit so I am envious.

Looking nice so far


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice work Nick!!! ;D

I picked up an antique one a while ago and got it running again.
You can see a short video of it here:
[ame]http://youtu.be/byPfF5xyDY4[/ame]

Will be following you on this adventure!!!

Andrew


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 7, 2012)

Got a little bit more done...

The center of the eccentric is now done, onto the outside...


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 10, 2012)

Got the valve fitted and started on the piston...


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 10, 2012)

Not much left now Nick!! Looking forward to seeing it run. Its amazing what you can do on these small machines with a little patience and creativity too.

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree Bill as long as you take your time, it can be done. The only issue I have had is that it's hard to mill the cast iron on the base, once it's secure on the milling table
the cross bars can let the whole thing shift to much to mill the top of the base. 

So I decided to do it by hand and modify the design some. The engines bases cross slide area will be totally flat and I will make/modify the top pieces to hold the cross slide down...

Like my Stuart number 9 engine has on... 

It might even look better, I also have some more brass I can use for a new cross slide if needed.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 10, 2012)

Iron can be a little crusty too untili you get beneath the skin. Back when I made mine they were still supplying the #3 in an aluminum version and also an all bronze version. I suppose the price of copper may have initiated the change to some cast iron parts.

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 11, 2012)

A little more progress, the piston, glans and support parts are made....


----------



## hal9000 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you should take a wobble pole ,connect it to the wiggling shaft ,put some elbow grease ,on a thingamajig and connect it to the doohickey ,and then it will be just perfect ,just my opinion .

That is ma boy ,a (metal)chip off the old block ! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking good. Nice crisp threads on the packing nut.


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 24, 2012)

I got the connecting rod and slide worked out today.....


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 24, 2012)

A little more complete, the crank bearing and crank parts are now done, I also painted the base and inner flywheel.


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 25, 2012)

Got the pieces and parts painted, and assembled, now it runs!

I have some bleed by on the slide valve, that I will fix with a new valve a little tighter fitting, but it works. 

Next to mount it on a wood base that matches the other engines I have, or I wonder if it would work on the waste steam from my number 9 engine?

I will also need to add the exhaust fittings...


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats! It's been fun to watch your build


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 25, 2012)

It seems to be running very well Nick!! Nice job all around...will be sorry to see it end. What's next on your agenda ?? :big:

Bill


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 25, 2012)

That was a fun build. Now to finish it off.

Vince


----------



## crab (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice Thm:.
Bill L.


----------



## Nickademusss (Apr 25, 2012)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> It seems to be running very well Nick!! Nice job all around...will be sorry to see it end. What's next on your agenda ?? :big:
> 
> Bill



Thanks guys, not sure what to build now, I have certainly learned allot about the limits of the unimat, but it seems to be a nice little lathe, I might build the little upright PMR engine, or the little boiler kit they have. I built the big BLR2 and it was great fun. 

For the moment though, I need to make some oilers and fittings for a stuart #9 engine, and get it running on steam... 

I will post a picture of the 100% finished and mounted engine in a few days.


----------



## Nickademusss (May 7, 2012)

It became a real steam engine today, I ran it with the PMR BLR 2 I built a few months back. 

I have to say the PMR kits are nice and sound, the prints and instructions are good and accurate. 

hmmm what to build next?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez598qrTvcc&feature[/ame]


----------



## lazylathe (May 7, 2012)

Very, very nice!!!
Runs like clockwork on steam!!

Congratulations on a very successful build!!

Andrew


----------



## rhitee93 (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations! I bet that felt good


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 7, 2012)

Nice first build.
Tin


----------



## steamer (May 7, 2012)

Niccccccccccccccce!

and Nicely painted and presented too!

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (May 8, 2012)

Well done Nick! Nice looking boiler too and it must be quite pleasing to see that #3 under real steam power too. Thanks muchly for adding the additional video. Will be looking forward to your next endeavor !!!

Bill


----------



## Nickademusss (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I do love steam power!


----------



## gus (Jul 19, 2012)

Eversince I gave up my air compressor manufacturing consultancy job,I have plenty of time to dabble into
mini steam engine building.I have a Sakai ML360 lathe and a Sakai MM180 Vertical Mill plus a cheapy China Drill Press.Living here in Singapore and in a flat very much limited my desire to put in bigger machines or perhaps more smaller machines. Having my machineshop located to balcony was tough but it was the only place available and my "boss" is happy.This way no chips and swarfs gets into the living room. Kept on reminding myself that I have no datelines to meet and I am no longer with Ingersoll-Rand USA where I slaved for 32 years from trainee engineer to Operations Manager,Singapore. This my first post and my humble apologies for this long introduction.I have yet to put in fotos.


----------



## kf2qd (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome, nice to hear from Singapore. Post some pictures of your "shop".


----------



## rake60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great runner Nick! 

Rick


----------



## Nickademusss (Jul 24, 2012)

gus said:


> Eversince I gave up my air compressor manufacturing consultancy job,I have plenty of time to dabble into
> mini steam engine building.I have a Sakai ML360 lathe and a Sakai MM180 Vertical Mill plus a cheapy China Drill Press.Living here in Singapore and in a flat very much limited my desire to put in bigger machines or perhaps more smaller machines. Having my machineshop located to balcony was tough but it was the only place available and my "boss" is happy.This way no chips and swarfs gets into the living room. Kept on reminding myself that I have no datelines to meet and I am no longer with Ingersoll-Rand USA where I slaved for 32 years from trainee engineer to Operations Manager,Singapore. This my first post and my humble apologies for this long introduction.I have yet to put in fotos.



I dont have a large shop either, but it didnt stop me!

Thanks for looking, and thanks to the other posters.


----------

